# 1988 Performer Value Help



## Michaelsbicycles (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a 1988 performer.  I see values for these things all over, was curious to get alittle help.  It's in ok shape has a tiny sing in the top tube by the seat post and one in the top of one of the chain stays.  No rust and the chrome is decent. The bars cranks and wheels are not oe but from the same era. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Michaelsbicycles (Aug 2, 2016)

Ding not sing lol, stupid thumbs.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

that looks more like a 90s GT to me. the cranks look like they may be redline 401 flights. i would be interested in purchasing them if they are.


----------

